# librax and drowsiness



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

hi. i have one question.i have been taking librax for two days. i take it twice a day. one before breakfast, and one before dinner. i was supposed to take one before lunch, but i am still drowsy from the one i take in the morning at lunchtime. does the drowsiness go away, or is it always like this? thank you and god bless you.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

IT goes away


----------

